# welches mainboard für gtx 650 ?



## ReinhartderGrobe (8. August 2013)

*welches mainboard für gtx 650 ?*

hi, ich brauch euren rat. ich habe eine gtx 650 ti boost. ziemlich dicker klopper 

 könnt ihr mir ein mainboard empfehlen 
(hinweis im handbuch: intel z77, z75 or most upcoming motherboards chipsets)


----------



## Shorty484 (8. August 2013)

Nur ein Mainboard? Oder mit Prozessor und RAM?

Die Karte passt auf jedes aktuelle Mainboard, das einzige Problem was es vielleicht gibt ist, dass die nicht ins Gehäuse passen könnte. Bei manchen ist der Festplattenkäfig im weg.


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (8. August 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Nur ein Mainboard? Oder mit Prozessor und RAM?


ja eine mainboardempfehlung mit prozessor wäre sehr hilfreich für mich 

zb für rage wird ein 2 kern prozessor empfohlen (ich weiß jetzt nicht ob als minimum) zb intels i3 3220, reicht der zb auch für zukünftige spiele wie witcher3 aus ?


----------



## Shorty484 (8. August 2013)

Also hast Du noch keinen PC, von dem Du Teile verwenden könntest? Die derzeitige Empfehlung für einen Spiele PC wären ein Intel i5, ein Mainboard mit Sockel 1150 und 8 GB DDR3 RAM. Wenn Du einen kompletten PC brauchst, stellen wir Dir hier gerne Beispiele zusammen. Wir müssten nur wissen wie viel Du ausgeben willst und was Du alles brauchst bzw. schon hast


----------



## Lunica (8. August 2013)

Irgendeinen i5 Ivy/Haswell Quad - Der Takt ist bei der aktuellen CPU Architektur relativ irrelevant.

Zwischen 3,6 GHz und 4,5 GHz liegen in Crysis 3 (Multiplayer) gerade mal ~5 FPS.
Man müsste also  schon auf mind. 4,5 GHz OC damit man in Regionen kommt die sich lohnen.


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (8. August 2013)

was ich bisher habe ist folgendes

monitor 
netzteil 530w
grafikkarte


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (8. August 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Irgendeinen i5 Ivy/Haswell Quad - Der Takt ist bei der aktuellen CPU Architektur relativ irrelevant.


 ein 2 kern kostet 100euro. 4 kerne geht ab 170 euro los. 
sind die 2 zusätzlichen kerne bei spielen wirklich nötig?


----------



## Lunica (8. August 2013)

ReinhartderGrobe schrieb:


> ein 2 kern kostet 100euro. 4 kerne geht ab 170 euro los.
> sind die 2 zusätzlichen kerne bei spielen wirklich nötig?


 
Ja; gute Engines der letzten Jahre skalieren sehr gut mit mehreren Kernen.
Wobei man bedenken muss das Intel pro Kern (Je nach Spiel/Anwendung) hin und wieder fast die doppelte Leistung raus holt als AMD.
Deswegen kosten die 4 Kerner bei Intel auch so viel wie die 8 Kerner bei AMD.

Wenn dein Mainboard die CPU unterstützt könntest du dir auch einen Ivy Xeon kaufen.
Der hat echte 4 Kerne & SMT (+4 Virtuelle Kerne) für unter 200€ 
Xeon E3-1230 v2
http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1230v2-bx80637e31230v2-a781378.html


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2013)

ReinhartderGrobe schrieb:


> ein 2 kern kostet 100euro. 4 kerne geht ab 170 euro los.
> sind die 2 zusätzlichen kerne bei spielen wirklich nötig?



Die Frage ist, was Du mit dem PC alles vorhast. Moderne Games profitieren seit einer Weile von 4 Kernen, wobei die aktuellen 2-Kerner um die 100€ wiederum in Spielen ähnlich stark sind wie ältere Vierkerner, die auch noch "ausreichen" für neueste Spiele. Wenn Du nicht grad dringend sparen musst, wäre ein Vierkerner schon besser. Auf der anderen Seite: eine GTX 650 ist nicht so dolle - den Spielen, denen diese Karte noch sehr gut reicht, würde auch ein 100€-Dualcore völlig ausreichen.

Und beim Board wäre dann auch kein Z77-Modell nötig, sondern ein ein B75 oder H77 für ca 70€ reicht völlig aus. Dazu noch Gehäuse ca 40€, 4GB RAM ca 30€, ne Festplatte 1000GB SATA2 oder SATA3 mit 7200 U/Min ca 50€, DVD-Laufwerk ca 15€, und eben ne CPU ca 100€ - dann bist Du bei ca. 300€, Netzteil und Grafikkarte haste ja schon. 

Wenn der PC aber länger "halten" soll, dann nimm als CPU lieber nen Core i5 für ca 160-180€, dann kannst Du später nur durch Aufrüsten der Grafikkarte auch technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Games spielen.


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (10. August 2013)

den pc möchte ich eigentlich nur für spiele nutzen (rage, witcher 3, wolfenstein new order, doom 4) 





Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn der PC aber länger "halten" soll, dann nimm als CPU lieber nen Core i5 für ca 160-180€, dann kannst Du später nur durch Aufrüsten der Grafikkarte auch technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Games spielen.


 welches mainboard für einen i5 bräuchte ich dann , empfehlung? eines bei dem die alte gtx 650 die ich habe noch funktionieren würde (im handbuch steht für diese grafikkarte ist ein* z77 *chipset notwendig.ich versteh dieses_ fachchinesisch _nicht im geringsten)

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2013)

Du kannst die Karte mit jedem modernen Mainboard nutzen, da gibt es keine Einschränkung. Beim Board hängt es halt davon ab, ob Du vlt auch mal übertakten willst - wenn ja, dann wäre ein Intel core i5-3570k plus ein Board mit Z77-Chipsatz ein gutes Set, oder auch den neueren Intel i5-4670k mit einem Z87-Chipsatz-Board.

Was möchtest Du denn für CPU und Board in der Summe ausgeben? Ohne Übertaktungswunsch wäre das hier zB ne gute Wahl: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und zB dieses Board ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGLKO-AOUAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder für Sockel 1150 Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und dieses Board ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (11. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> oder für Sockel 1150 Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und dieses Board ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
bestellt


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (12. August 2013)

jetzt fehlt mir eigentlich nur noch arbeitsspeicher. empfehlungen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2013)

Einfach 2x4GB DDR3-1600 nehmen mit 1,5V angegebener Spannung, der Rest ist an sich egal. Wo bestellst Du denn?


----------



## ReinhartderGrobe (13. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Einfach 2x4GB DDR3-1600 nehmen mit 1,5V angegebener Spannung, der Rest ist an sich egal. Wo bestellst Du denn?


  amazon


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2013)

naja, bei Hardware ist Amazon nicht grad günstig...   und auch die Auswahl ist begrenzt.

zB der hier würde passen http://www.amazon.de/G-Skill-Ripjaws-Arbeitsspeicher-240-polig-DDR3-RAM   sofern du keinen sehr großen CPU-Kühler einbauen willst

oder der hier Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB DDR3 1600 MHz Desktop: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------

